# Some Peacocks



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

The first 4 arrived yesterday, got roughed up a little by the Tropheus. The Flame Tail is the most impressive. 
Not the best shotsâ€¦ :wink:

Aulonocara hansbaenschi Regal 4+"









Aulonocara maulana Bicolor 500 4+"









Aulonocara Ngara Flame Tail 4+"









Aulonocara malela Lemon Jake 3.5"
















Aulonocara Firefish 2.5"









Tropheus moorii Moliro 4"









Thanks for looking.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

:drooling:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Gorgeous fish and pics :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I miss my peacocks. I can't wait for the day i get a bigger tank

Your new flame Tail is sweet :thumb:


----------



## fishboy11 (Jul 13, 2005)

Those are some real nice peacocks you got. I like the lemon jake, he is real nice.


----------



## likebutta (Dec 2, 2003)

Great color of peacocks. I really like the Bi-color...Any tank shots?


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

The color rox! :drooling:


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

Here is a quick snap from today. The Moliro, even though was not overly aggressive, is out for 1-week time out.









And a night shot, with actinic lighting only.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the background/aquascape type thing! It looks really good.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love your aquarium that backround makes the whole tank.


----------



## secrest (Mar 22, 2004)

WOW Very nice!! A+


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Nice selection of colorful fish and the tank decor set up looks real good... :thumb:


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments


----------

